# Η θερινή σύναξη των Λεξιλόγων (Παρασκευή, 9 Ιουλίου 2010, 22:00)



## kapa18 (Jun 21, 2010)

Αγαπητά μέλη,

με αφορμή τους εορτασμούς για την Παγκόσμια Ημέρα Λεξιλογίας (κάθε μέρα δηλαδή), θα χαρούμε ιδιαίτερα να σας συναντήσουμε, να σας γνωρίσουμε από κοντά και να επιδοθούμε στο απαραίτητο σοσιαλάιζινγκ με απεριτίφ την Παρασκευή, 9 Ιουλίου και ώρα 22:00, στην αυλή του Mojo, δίπλα στην μπάρα. 
Για να αναγνωρίσουμε αλλήλους (καθώς θα θέλαμε παλιά και νέα μέλη που δεν έχουμε γνωρίσει ακόμα από κοντά να κάνουν πια το "βήμα"), ας κρατάει ο καθένας μας τους δώδεκα πρώτους τόμους της ΔΟΜΗΣ. Σε περίπτωση που έχετε πρόβλημα με τη μέση σας, υπάρχει πάντα το κλασικό στοιχείο αναγνώρισης: το μουστάκι του Νίκελ.

Σας περιμένουμε όλους!!


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 21, 2010)

O δυόσμος στο Μοχίτο ή τα καλαμάκια και οι ομπρελίτσες στην πολύ ωραία Μαργαρίτα του Μότζο είναι ένα καλό σημάδι αναγνώρισης...


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2010)

Πειράζει να φέρω εγώ τους υπόλοιπους τρεις τόμους, μήπως χρειαστεί να ψάξουμε κάτι από Φ, Χ, Ψ ή Ω; 
Π.χ. "Φιλική σύναξη", "χαρές και πανηγύρια", "ψωνάρες οι λεξιλόγοι" ή "ωραία ατμόσφαιρα είμαστε".


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 21, 2010)

Να φέρεις και τους 15, παιδί μου Daeman, που το μυαλό σου είναι μονίμως στο πώς θα τη σκαπουλάρεις!


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2010)

Μη με προκαλείς, γιατί μένω κοντά και τους έχω κρατήσει όλους + το δεκαπεντάτομο του Δημητράκου + τον τόμο "Πινακοθήκη" που τα συνόδευε. Και θα σε βάλω να σπρώχνεις το καρότσι...


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 22, 2010)

Να σπρώχνω εγώ;; Ζαμέ! Δεν θέλουμε να μου χαλάσει το μανικιούρ, θέλουμε; _(απειλητικός τόνος)_


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2010)

Νάιν, σένε φροϊλάιν! Νίμαλς.
Καλοπιάσματα, μη σουρίξει και το μαστίγιο.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jun 22, 2010)

Α, τι ωραία! Και ημερομηνία που θα βρίσκομαι εδώ και πας με τα πόδια... :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 22, 2010)

Και για όσους δεν μένουν κοντά, είναι 400 μέτρα από το μετρό Μέγαρο Μουσικής:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2010)

Εγώ που δεν έχω τη Δομή, καλέ κυρία, τι να φέρω;


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 22, 2010)

Να φέρεις το Χρυσοβιτσιώτη εσύ, επειδή σου 'χω αδυναμία .


----------



## chris (Jun 22, 2010)

Χαρά που θα κάνει το έρμο το γκαρσονάκι που θα μας ξαναδεί...
Ας πάμε, λοιπόν, να ξεστοκάρουν και τα υπόλοιπα πατατάκια!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2010)

Τι, _και_ πατατάκια _και_ μαργαρίτες; Στα καλύτερα μας πάτε!


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 22, 2010)

Μετά την προηγούμενη έφοδο δεν ξέρω αν θα έχουν μείνει πατατάκια. Μόνο τα ντουλάπια τους μέσα δεν μπήκαμε να ψάξουμε. Πάντως, μαργαρίτες θα χει σίγουρα!


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2010)

Θα με αναγκάσετε να βάλω τα μεγάλα μέσα για να έχει φορτηγό με πατατάκια παρκαρισμένο απ' έξω... 

Τα παιδιά είναι δικά μας σας λέω...


----------



## kapa18 (Jun 22, 2010)

Τα μεγάλα μέσα βάλαμε κι εμείς. Παίζαμε με τέτοια ταχύτητα τις βλεφαρίδες μας στο σερβιτόρο που κρυολόγησαν δύο διπλανά τραπέζια!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2010)

Να αφήσω το Χρυσοβιτσιώτη και να φέρω ψεύτικες βλεφαρίδες για όλους;


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2010)

Μια και μιλάμε για πατατάκια, Μαργαρίτες και βλεφαρίδες... όλα μαζί και το καθένα ξεχωριστά... :) θυμήθηκα μια ιστορία σε ένα πάρτι γενεθλίων μου στο Μότζο πριν από κάποια χρόνια... 
Φιλοξενούσα και έναν Άγγλο φίλο μου, τον Στιβ, που είχε εντυπωσιαστεί από τη σερβιτόρα και από τη γενική εξυπηρέτηση και γυρνάει κάποια στιγμή και μου λέει:

"This is my idea of Paradise. Whenever you run out of crisps, a beautiful girl comes and refills your bowl!"


----------



## Palavra (Jun 22, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι με τέτοια που λέμε θα τρομάξουμε τους καινούριους. Παιδιά, ελάτε, ελάτε, υποσχόμεθα ότι θα σας αφήσουμε κι εσάς να φάτε πατατάκια!


----------



## stathis (Jun 22, 2010)

Porkcastle said:


> Α, τι ωραία! Και ημερομηνία που θα βρίσκομαι εδώ και πας με τα πόδια... :)


Το αυτό ;)



azimuthios said:


> "This is my idea of Paradise. Whenever you run out of crisps, a beautiful girl comes and refills your bowl!"


Άγγλοι...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jun 22, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> "This is my idea of Paradise. Whenever you run out of crisps, a beautiful girl comes and refills your bowl!"



Αααχχχ, το έζησα το Σάββατο το απόγευμα. Και κέρδιζα και στο τάβλι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2010)

Count Baltar said:


> Αααχχχ, το έζησα το Σάββατο το απόγευμα. Και κέρδιζα και στο τάβλι.


Έλληνες!
(Αλλά θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ τον αγγλοελληνικό σας παράδεισο. Καλημέρα.)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2010)

Να σας πω,
επειδή αυτές τις μέρες βρέχει και επειδή, εκτός από το μανικιούρ, δε θέλουμε να μας χαλάσει ούτε η κόμμωση, αυτό το Μόχο (ή Μόζο; ή Μότζο; ) έχει κλειστό χώρο, σκέπαστρα, ομπρελίτσες, κάτι τέλος πάντων;
Συμμοντεραντρίξ, πάω να βάλω ημερομηνία στον τίτλο, ταμάμ; ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 30, 2010)

καρούμπαλο ;)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2010)

Γάβρε αγαπητέ ντοκτόρ, πιάστε ερυθρό, μην τσακωθούμε


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 30, 2010)

Βάλε ημερομηνία, αλλά ας μην ανησυχούμε από τώρα. Έχουμε άλλες 10 μέρες μπροστά μας, λες να βρέχει καθημερινώς και καθεβραδινώς;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2010)

Ααααα, εγώ αυτά θέλω να τα ξέρω από πριν, να ξέρω και τι θα φορέσω: πεδιλάκι, τακουνάκι, σαγιοναρίτσα, γαλότσα;


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2010)

Ιδού, δεσποινίς Προνοητική:​


 
Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, έχουν τέντα ψηλά και ομπρέλες αποκάτω. 
Να πάρεις τη βάρκα σου και να 'ρθεις. Και μεταφορικό μέσο και σκέπαστρο, άμα την αναποδογυρίσεις. 
Ως γνωστόν, στη βάρκα είμαστε ξυπόλητοι.

Όσο για την προφορά, ορίστε: 
I got my mojo working - Jimmy Smith




 


Palavra said:


> Γάβρε αγαπητέ ντοκτόρ, πιάστε ερυθρό, μην τσακωθούμε


Ερυθρό κατάξερο ξηρό, φέτος. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2010)

daeman said:


> Να πάρεις τη βάρκα σου και να 'ρθεις. Και μεταφορικό μέσο και σκέπαστρο, άμα την αναποδογυρίσεις.
> Ως γνωστόν, στη βάρκα είμαστε ξυπόλητοι.






 


daeman said:


> Ερυθρό κατάξερο ξηρό, φέτος. :)


Να 'τα! Αρχίσαμε και τις κακίες!


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2010)

Άλλη βάρκα αυτή, κάργα _μάγκες_ φορτωμένη, όχι ντεμέκ οργανοπαίχτριες. 
Βρε, ο Στρατηγός! Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Αλίκη. 

Βάρκα μου μπογιατισμένη - Γιώργος Μπάτης


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2010)

daeman said:


> Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά, Αλίκη.


Τα βλέπω! (Το συγκεκριμένο το είδα και λάιβε :))


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 30, 2010)

Συγγνώμη που σας χαλάω τον δημιουργικό διάλογο μοδεράτορες και μοδερατόρισσες... αλλά πρέπει να πληροφορήσω το φιλοθεάμον και φιλοπατατάκιον κοινό ως καλός γνώστης και τακτικός θαμώνας του εν λόγω μαγαζιού (την αυλή που δείχνει ο δαεμάνος εγώ την έχω χτίσει κοινώς) ότι αν βρέξει θα ψάχνετε κουπιά, βάρκες, άνορακ ή μοντγκόμερι διά να σκεπαστείτε... 

Εναλλακτικά, μπορείτε να μπείτε στο δροσερότατο και ωραιότατο χειμερινό μαγαζί, πιάνοντας θέση στην μπάρα όπου και τα μπολ με τα πατατάκια διαδέχονται το ένα το άλλο σε ρυθμό τραγουδιστή της ραπ και μουσικούλα καλή ακούτε, βοηθώντας τον έρμο τον DJ να μην αρχίσει τα αντικαταθλιπτικά από τη μοναξιά που νιώθει τα καλοκαίρια...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2010)

Να 'τα, να ΄τα! Γι' αυτό ρωτάω! Κι αν βάλω τακουνάκι; Πώς θα χορέψω μετά στη μπάρα, ε, ε, ε;


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 30, 2010)

Κανονικά και με τον νόμο, τακουνάκι, πεδιλάκι και ό,τι άλλο σε ανοικτό έχεις... Η μπάρα είναι ευρύχωρη και γερή... Μη φοβού!


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Να 'τα, να ΄τα! Γι' αυτό ρωτάω! Κι αν βάλω τακουνάκι; Πώς θα χορέψω μετά στη μπάρα, ε, ε, ε;


 
Τα βλέπω και ρελάνς, τα ρέστα μου!

Dancing Barefoot - Patti Smith


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2010)

daeman said:


> Τα βλέπω και ρελάνς, τα ρέστα μου!


Είπατε τίποτα;


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2010)

Ρισπέκτ, παρόλο που δε μ' αρέσει γενικά ο Τσούκερο. :)
Ποκερικώς, καλή κίνηση, αλλά εμένα μου τα πήρες έτσι κι αλλιώς. 
Όταν ο άλλος παίζει το ταπί του κι εσύ ανεβάζεις το στοίχημα, παίζεις ουσιαστικά με τους άλλους τα επιπλέον. Και δεν βλέπω άλλους στο τραπέζι... 

Edit: Μα δεν φτάνει η μετάφραση! Αν δεν σκαμπάζεις απ' αυτά, θες σεμινάριο, και τα μαθήματα πόκας είναι συνήθως μεταμεσονύχτια, πολύωρα και εξαιρετικά δαπανηρά. Πληρώνεις ακριβά για να μάθεις.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 30, 2010)

Ούτε εμένα μου πολυαρέσει ο Τσούκερο, αλλά το άλλο που μου ήρθε με χορό ήταν το _σήκω χόρεψε κουκλί μου_ και είπα να μη ρίξω το επίπεδο  Τσάκω τώρα και μια μετάφραση ελληνικά -> ελληνικά των παραπάνω και είμαστε εντάξει


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 30, 2010)

Πρόσεξε μην έχει τίποτα τέτοιο η μπάρα, όμως και το πατήσεις...


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

Muddy Waters with James Cotton on harp ​


----------



## stathis (Jul 5, 2010)

Το _Mr Mojo risin'_ το ξέχασες ή το θεωρείς off-topic; :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

stathis said:


> Το _Mr Mojo risin'_ το ξέχασες ή το θεωρείς off-topic; :)


 
Δεν το βρίσκω σε καλή ποιότητα. Υπάρχει στο γιουτούμπ, αλλά σε χάλια βιντεάκια όπως 



.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2010)

Θα κάνω ό,τι μπορώ για να παραβρεθώ κι εγώ. :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2010)

Ωραία. Θα βρέξει


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Ωραία. Θα βρέξει



Τους φούρνους να φοβάσαι.


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2010)

Νομίζω πως είναι ώρα να δηλώνουμε σιγά-σιγά συμμετοχή, ώστε να κλείσουμε κάποιο χώρο στο Μότζο για να μη συνωστιζόμαστε μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους πελάτες, μεταφραστές άνθρωποι...

Διευκρινίζω ότι η πρόσκληση δεν απευθύνεται αποκλειστικά σε λεξιλόγους· μπορείτε να φέρετε και παρέα. 
Αρκεί να μη φέρετε όλη την παρέα σας, γιατί τότε δεν ξέρω αν θα μας φτάσει όλο το μαγαζί! ;)

Χέρια ψηλά, λοιπόν.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 6, 2010)

Όπως κάνουμε σε άλλο φόρουμ... :)

1. daeman
2. azimuthios 
3.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2010)

Παιδιά, δια τι αγχωνόμεθα; Δεν μπορούμε να κλείσουμε μια γωνίτσα στο μπαρ και όποιος θέλει, έρχεται;


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2010)

1. daeman
2. azimuthios
3. nickel
4. palavra
5.


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2010)

@ Palavra: 
Ναι, αλλά από πόσες μοίρες γωνία να ξεκινήσουμε;
Μετά, οι καλοί παντού χωράνε. Μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε όλο τον διαθέσιμο χώρο, σαν τα αέρια ένα πράμα.:)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 6, 2010)

Παρεμβαίνω πάλι, αλλά νομίζω πως πρέπει να το πω. Αν δεν κλείσετε σήμερα τουλάχιστον έστω μια μικρή γωνίτσα, τότε μας βλέπω στον πεζόδρομο να πίνουμε μπίρες από το περίπτερο... Το Μότζο μαζεύει κόσμο και τα τραπέζια που φαντάζομαι πως θέλουμε στην αυλή τα κλείνουν σαν τρελοί επειδή είναι κάπως απόμερα και κατάλληλα για μεγάλες παρέες. Και για την μπάρα το ίδιο ισχύει. 

Γι' αυτό ας κάνει κάποιος το απαραίτητο τηλέφωνο, λέω εγώ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2010)

Μήπως θα ήθελες να το κάνεις εσύ, που έχεις και τα κονέ, ε, ε, ε; :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 6, 2010)

Το ε,ε,ε στο τέλος είναι αντίλαλος του κονέ; 

Να το κάνω το βράδυ. Πείτε μέχρι τότε πόσα άτομα περίπου και τι ακριβώς θέλουμε. Δείτε τη φωτογραφία που έβαλε ο δαεμάνος πιο πάνω και διαλέξτε. Έχει αυτά τα δύο μεγάλα τραπέζια και μετά κάτι βαρέλια που κάθονται 4-5 και την μπάρα ως εναλλακτική. Αλλά στην μπάρα έχει και το ταμείο και το σέρβις, οπότε είναι κάπως στενάχωρα.


----------



## crystal (Jul 6, 2010)

1. daeman
2. azimuthios
3. nickel
4. palavra
5. crystal +1
7.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2010)

1. daeman
2. azimuthios
3. nickel
4. palavra
5. crystal +1
7. Alexandra +1
8. ένας ακόμα που τον ξέρετε, αλλά δεν το δηλώνει δημοσίως
9. Kapa18 (υποθέτω)
10. Chris;
11. Pink Panther;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2010)

+2 :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2010)

Λέω να υπολογίσουμε αρχικά 20 άτομα για να είμαστε μέσα, κι αν έρθουν λιγότεροι, θα παραχωρήσουμε λίγη από τη γωνίτσα μας και σε άλλους.


----------



## stathis (Jul 6, 2010)

Εκτός απροόπτου θα έρθω κι εγώ.


----------



## paraskevi (Jul 6, 2010)

Και εγώ μέσα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 6, 2010)

Αζιμούθιε, αν έχεις την καλοσύνη, κάνε απόψε το κονέ. Τα 20 άτομα μάλλον τα έχουμε εξασφαλισμένα. Αν έρθουν περισσότεροι, θα γνωριστούμε πιο _στενά_.

Επειδή όμως δεν έχουμε δει ακόμα δηλώσεις μετάνοιας συμμετοχής από κάποια παλιά και καινούργια μέλη που είναι πολύ ενεργά στο φόρουμ, ελπίζω να σας δούμε όλους εκεί!


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 6, 2010)

Εντάξει θα πω για 20 και κρατάω τα 2 τραπέζια (αν υπάρχουν). Όσοι άλλοι έρθουν θα κάνουν πηγαδάκια πάνω από τα κεφάλια μας τραπέζια. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν θα καθόμασταν όλοι...


----------



## sarant (Jul 6, 2010)

Εγώ θα έρθω αν δεν έχει καθυστέρηση η πτήση.


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 6, 2010)

Το 9, το 10 και το 11 μέσα, ενδεχομένως +2.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2010)

Η Φωφ; Δε θα έρθει η Φωφ;


----------



## kapa18 (Jul 6, 2010)

Μάλλον θα είναι αγκαζέ


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 7, 2010)

Μπορεί να έρθω κι εγώ εκτός απροόπτου!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Ωραία. Όπως πάμε, μπορεί να κλείσουμε όλο το μαγαζί. Υπάρχει ο εξής απλός τρόπος: αντί να πάμε στις 10, να εμφανιστούμε εκεί νωρίτερα, π.χ. στις 9.30, πριν πλακώσει η υπόλοιπη πελατεία, και να πιάσουμε ΟΛΕΣ τις γωνίες.


----------



## psifio (Jul 7, 2010)

Καλημέρα,

Μάλλον θα έρθω και εγώ, εκτός απροόπτου.


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 7, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Η Φωφ; Δε θα έρθει η Φωφ;



Όπως τα είπε η κάπα. Η γαλλοτραφής φωφ θα είναι στο Γκάζι.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 7, 2010)

Και γω θα 'μαι εκεί και μπορεί να σέρνω άλλους 2 λεξιλόγους μαζί μου :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως λέω να πάμε λίγο πιο νωρίς, για να πιάσουμε όλο το μαγαζί πριν προλάβουν να έρθουν κι άλλοι πελάτες.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 7, 2010)

Να φέρω έξτρα πατατάκια; Λες να μην φτάσουν από το μαγαζί; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Μάλλον πρέπει ο Αζιμούθιος να τονίσει στο μαγαζί ότι εμείς τρώμε ΠΟΛΛΑ πατατάκια!


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 8, 2010)

Λεξιλογίτισσες και Λεξιλογίτες,

Έπειτα από τη μεγαλειώδη νίκη της Ισπανίας ενάντια στο ΔΝΤ και τις στρατιές της Αγγέλας Μέρκελ... και ενώ με είχαν καλέσει με ναυλωμένο τζετ σε πάρτι στη Βαρκελώνη για να γιορτάσουμε το γεγονός, εγώ προτίμησα να πάω στο Μότζο και να εκτελέσω το καθήκον μου, που δεν ήταν άλλο από το να κλείσω τα τραπέζια που θα στεγάσουν τις θερινές λεξιλογικές μας αναζητήσεις. 

*Αποστολή εξετελέσθη, λοιπόν. *

Έκλεισα ή κανόνισα τα κάτωθι:

2 μεγάλα τραπέζια και ένα βαρέλι στην αυλή με εναλλακτική ένα ακόμα στρογγυλό τραπέζι για ορθίους. 

2 φορτηγά πατατάκια κυματιστά και επίπεδα. Η ρίγανη αφήνεται στην ευχέρεια της εταιρείας.

10 καφάσια μπίρες Corona και 5 βαρελάκια για όποιον θέλει εναλλακτική χύμα. 

Τεκίλες όλων των χρωμάτων και ειδών για σφηνάκια ή μαργαρίτες.

1.000 φετούλες πορτοκάλι και 1.000 λεμόνι για τα ποτά σας. 

1 τάνκερ πάγο, τριμμένο ή σε παγάκια. 

3.333 ποτήρια νερό για μετά τα πατατάκια.

222 κουτάκια Coca Cola ποικίλης θερμιδικής αξίας. 

Ελπίζω να μην ξέχασα τίποτα! 

Όποιος πάει πρώτος πρέπει να πει το επώνυμό μου για να μπορέσει να κάτσει...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2010)

Λέω να πάω εγώ πρώτη, για να τρομάζω τους άσχετους πελάτες και να μην τους αφήσω να μπουν στο μαγαζί.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2010)

zephyrous said:


> Όπως τα είπε η κάπα. Η γαλλοτραφής φωφ θα είναι στο Γκάζι.


Τώρα τον πήρα χαμπάρι τον οφθαλμό ος τα πανθ' ορά εκείθεν!


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 8, 2010)

Τελικά εγώ μπερδεύτηκα... τι ώρα να εμφανιστούμε; :)


----------



## Palavra (Jul 8, 2010)

Τα λέει η Κάππα στο πρώτο ποστ, αλλά δεν εισακούγεται! :) Το έβαλα και στον τίτλο. Παρακαλώ όπως προσέλθετε ησύχως και μακριά από τα πατατάκια ΜΟΥ!


----------



## paraskevi (Jul 8, 2010)

Ξηροκαρπίδια δεν θα έχει;;;;; :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 8, 2010)

Όσον αφορά τον καβγά για τα πατατάκια και τους ξηρούς καρπούς, σας πληροφορώ ότι αύριο θα κεράσω και κάποια μεζεδάκια (λόγω πρόσφατου ευχάριστου γεγονότος στην οικογένειά μου). Οπότε, μείνετε ήσυχοι, σκεφτείτε μόνο πόσα ποτά θα καταναλώσετε, νηστικοί (εντελώς) δεν θα μείνετε.


----------



## nickel (Jul 8, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> (λόγω πρόσφατου ευχάριστου γεγονότος στην οικογένειά μου)









Όχι, δεν είναι μαγαζιά της Αθήνας, που βάζουν λουκέτο το ένα μετά το άλλο.


----------



## Leximaniac (Jul 8, 2010)

Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι θα έβαζες τέτοια φωτό (LOL):


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2010)

Ball and Chain - Janis Joplin


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2010)

My violin, I. Το βιολί μου εγώ, με το Mojo working...​ 
Otis Spann


----------



## stathis (Jul 9, 2010)

daeman said:


> My violin, I. Το βιολί μου εγώ, με το Mojo working...​


Τελικά, τι στο καλό είναι αυτό το mojo; Το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι του Muddy Waters δουλεύει, ενώ του Jim Morrison (στο LA Woman) σηκώνεται.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2010)

1. *Mojo *

The word originally means a charm or a spell. But now its more commonly said meaning sex appeal or talent.

2. *mojo*

N.
1. Self-confidence, Self-assuredness. As in basis for belief in ones self in a situation. Esp. I context of contest or display of skill such as sexual advances or going into battle.
2. Good luck fetish / charm to bolster confidence.
3. ability to bounce back from a debilitating trauma and negative attitude

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=mojo


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6537


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2010)

Αφού είναι πιο γρήγορος και από τη σκιά του! Με πρόλαβε! Τι να τον κάνω! 

Ελπίζω να μην τρώει τα πατατάκια με τον ρυθμό που ανοίγει νήματα...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Ελπίζω να μην τρώει τα πατατάκια με τον ρυθμό που ανοίγει νήματα...


Έλπιζε και μη ερεύνα. Και κυρίως, μην κάτσεις δίπλα του


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2010)

Α, και μια και περί πατατακίων η συζήτηση... θέλω να δώσω μια σημαντική πληροφορία... 
Τα κυματιστά του Μότζο είναι πολύ νοστιμότερα από τα απλά. Ζητάτε συνέχεια από αυτά...


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2010)

stathis said:


> Τελικά, τι στο καλό είναι αυτό το mojo; Το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι του Muddy Waters δουλεύει, ενώ του Jim Morrison (στο LA Woman) σηκώνεται.


 
Καλησπέρα.

Υπάρχει (λέμε τώρα) κι αυτός ο Mojo που ούτε δουλεύει (αλλά έχει δούλους), ούτε σηκώνεται (ούτε καν στέκεται χωρίς υποβοήθηση). Ζει και βασιλεύει όμως στη δική του διάσταση, το Mojoverse. 
*Mojo* is a Marvel Comics supervillain, primarily an enemy of the X-Men and one of its members, Longshot. Mojo is one of the "Spineless Ones," an alien race that is immobile without advanced technology. He is a slaver who rules the *Mojoverse*, a dimension where all beings are addicted to his gladiator-like television programs. The character is an absurdist parody of network executives. ;)

Για το Mr Mojo risin', από εδώ:
"Mr. Mojo Risin'" is an anagram for "Jim Morrison." He repeats the phrase at the end of the song faster and faster to simulate orgasm.


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 9, 2010)

Αυτό το mojo πάντως δεν είναι καλό...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2010)

Μπλιχ! Μπλιχ! Μπλιχ!


----------



## stathis (Jul 9, 2010)

daeman said:


> "Mr. Mojo Risin'" is an anagram for "Jim Morrison." He repeats the phrase at the end of the song faster and faster to simulate orgasm.


Μιλάμε για _anargasm_ δηλαδή :)
Τα περί αναγραμματισμού τα ήξερα, τα περί οργασμού όχι. Τόσες φορές το έχω ακούσει το LA woman (είναι στα 2-3 πιο αγαπημένα μου των Doors) και δεν πήγε ποτέ εκεί το μυαλό μου. Μάλλον ο μακαρίτης δεν ήξερε να υποκρίνεται, σε αντίθεση με μερικές γυναίκες (έτσι λένε οι κακές γλώσσες τουλάχιστον). Για παράδειγμα η 



... (το βιντεάκι είναι απλά απερίγραπτο)


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2010)

stathis said:


> Τελικά, τι στο καλό είναι αυτό το mojo; Το μόνο που έχω καταλάβει είναι ότι του Muddy Waters δουλεύει, ενώ του Jim Morrison (στο LA Woman) σηκώνεται.



Ενώ του Austin Powers του το έκλεψε ο Fat Bastard!


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 9, 2010)

Μια και λόγω (μεγάλης χιλιομετρικής) απόστασης δεν θα μπορέσω να είμαι στη σύναξη, να ευχηθώ καλή διασκέδαση σε όλους τους λεξιλόγους που θα μαζευτούν το βράδυ!


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> να ευχηθώ καλή διασκέδαση σε όλους τους λεξιλόγους που θα μαζευτούν το βράδυ!


Ευχαριστούμε, Ρογήρε. Αυτό και επράξαμε. Νομίζω είχαμε μόνο μία απουσία (αδικαιολόγητη) και πολλές αδήλωτες παρουσίες. Εγώ πάντως έφυγα τελευταίος, κάπου στις 5. Μόνο να μαζέψουνε δεν τους βοηθήσαμε. Να ξέρουν οι «νέοι» ότι χαρήκαμε πολύ που τους γνωρίσαμε κι από κοντά. Περισσότερα, καθώς θα συνέρχονται διάφοροι.

Υπενθύμιση: Αλεξάνδρα, τα λουκέτα!


----------



## zephyrous (Jul 11, 2010)

Φωτογραφίες δεν βγάλατε, Νικόλαε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 11, 2010)

Αφού δεν έφερε φωτογραφική μηχανή η Αλεξάνδρα, ποιος να τραβήξει φωτογραφίες;


----------



## Kalliana (Jul 12, 2010)

Να' στε καλά βρε παιδιά και να οργανώνετε πάντα τέτοια! Πρώτη μου μικρής διάρκειας συμμετοχή και μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα! Υπόσχομαι στις επόμενες να είμαι παρουσ-ιότερη!
Υ.Γ. Την επόμενη φορά ελπίζω να συστηθούμε με τα βαφτιστικά μας (ονόματα, όχι ρούχα/σταυρουδάκια) και όχι τα Nickname, γιατί ακόμη δεν σας έχω μάθει όλους 

Και μια ιδέα:



με nick/όνομα/διεύθυνση για όσους μετά δεν αντέξουν να συρθούν ως το σπίτι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2010)

*Το μυστήριο του μέλους με τον αριθμό 1000 στη φανέλα*

Νόμιζα πως ο ορισμός της πετυχημένης εκδήλωσης από την πλευρά της μαζικότητας είναι όταν οι πρώτες κουβέντες που αντάλλαξες με φίλους και γνωστούς και νέους γνωστούς είναι «άντε γεια και, τι να γίνει, δεν προλάβαμε, θα τα πούμε την άλλη φορά«.

Διαπιστώνω ότι έπεσα έξω. Ο ορισμός της μαζικότητας είναι όταν μαθαίνεις από το φόρουμ, τρεις μέρες αργότερα, ότι με κάποιους δεν πρόλαβες να ανταλλάξεις ούτε ένα «γεια χαρά». Συγγνώμη --την επόμενη φορά... :)

Α, ναι, το μέλος με τον αριθμό 1000 στη φανέλα. Με άλλα λόγια, το χιλιοστό μέλος του φόρουμ. Γράφτηκε λίγες μέρες πριν από τη σύναξη και είχαμε ελπίσει να παρευρεθεί για να κάνουμε κάποια σεμνή τελετή (τουρτοπόλεμο, τιμητικό δεκάρικο λόγο, καταιονισμό με καμπανίτη --καϊρίτη φυσικά, υπάρχει και στενότης, τέτοια πράγματα). Δυστυχώς, δεν είχε δώσει έγκαιρα σημεία ζωής κι έτσι η σεμνή τελετή δεν ανακοινώθηκε και δεν εντάχθηκε στο επίσημο πρόγραμμα της δεξίωσης.

Όμως το μέλος με το 1000 στη φανέλα ήταν εκεί. Απλώς μας το αποκάλυψε προς το τέλος της βραδιάς. Πώς να φανταστείς όμως ποιο νακ κρυβόταν πίσω από το χιλιοστό νικ;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 12, 2010)

Τι εννοείς; Ποιο ήταν το χιλιοστό μέλος, είπαμε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2010)

Alexandra said:


> Τι εννοείς; Ποιο ήταν το χιλιοστό μέλος, είπαμε;



Η Αρετή. Που όμως Αρετή είναι το όνομα της ανιψιάς της.


----------



## Bill (Jul 13, 2010)

stathis said:


> Για παράδειγμα η Donna Summer... (το βιντεάκι είναι απλά απερίγραπτο)


Yeah, even lip-synching, she's so fine... Γειά σου, βρε Στάθη!


----------

